# usb data connection



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I've been using a usb device to get verizon data to my computer for a couple of years now. Worked pretty well.;
It's 3g and a little bit back they offered upgrad to a 4g usb broadband device.
Now they say they don't offer it anymore but sell hotspot devices.
I think my computer is too old and may not have wifi ability.
Any advice? Besides buying a new computer .Just don't have the $.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe this is what you are looking for, but wait for other replies.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

manfred said:


> I've been using a usb device to get verizon data to my computer for a couple of years now. Worked pretty well.;
> It's 3g and a little bit back they offered upgrad to a 4g usb broadband device.
> Now they say they don't offer it anymore but sell hotspot devices.
> I think my computer is too old and may not have wifi ability.
> Any advice? Besides buying a new computer .Just don't have the $.


What operating sysem? Whatever wifi adapter you get, make sure there is a driver for your system. Few desktops come with wifi. So you have to either use usb wifi adapter or pci card if you have open slot on motherboard.

Sometimes its like pulling teeth to find out the chipset a particular adapter uses. Usually better to first find chipset where you already have a driver for it in your system, then search for adapter with that chipset. You will pay couple more bucks but lot less trouble than hunting down mystery drivers for some generic adapter that work on your system. Saying that think I gave less than $5 for one that worked with both win10 and linux out of box, didnt have to install any drivers. But I knew what chipset it had before buying.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I hjave windows 10 if that helps. sorry but I'm old and out of the loop but stiilhave to have internet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> I hjave windows 10 if that helps. sorry but I'm old and out of the loop but stiilhave to have internet.


USB wifi adapters usually don't need vendor drivers to work with Windows 10. Just plug it in. This one should work fine for you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/263095267393


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gee herre I thought WiFi been around a long time, and yes even in Desktops... I know my 9 year desktop iMac sure has WiFi, been using it ever since I bought it. Gee in January it will 10 years old. Cause it is a early 2008 iMac model. LOL


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I sure feel old. I've been paying verizonabout $60 per month for years to use this usb device while all my family has mobile hotspot on their phones.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I received the device in the mail. Instructions said to download the drivers from the link in the listing. Can't find the link but I can't do it yet anyway because my phone is broken and I'm waiting on getting that fixed.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It's here. I ordered one and it works fine on an old desktop


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a WiFi Hotspot as well, from Verizon. I was using an old computer with Windows XP, & had a WiFi adapter, but just upgraded. It worked well with the XP. 
ONE THING ; WATCH your data usage ! The HotSpot device show current data used in a screen. If you are planning on watching videos, TV, playing online games , ec., etc. You will GOBBLE up the data & it can get expensive.


----------

